
Less than zero: six months working in low-wage Britain - awiesenhofer
https://www.newstatesman.com/2018/03/less-zero-six-months-working-low-wage-britain
======
sevensor
It's a bit surprising to me to read about the '50s through the '70s as if they
were some kind of golden age in Britain. My U.S. impression of industrial
Britain during that era is that it was quite bleak and squalid. Perhaps I've
gotten the wrong idea?

